# The SarcMark



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought this might come in handy for political threads. 

*http://02d9656.netsoljsp.com/SarcMark/modules/user/commonfiles/loadhome.do*

I haven't had a chance to try it out myself.


----------

